# Tile tool wish list



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Inspired by hijacking another thread, I thought about the tools I'd like to have.

Here are 2 on my short list.
Hydro Handle:









Wet Tent. Yeah, I know about making your own...I'm too lazy:









What goodies are on your list for 2012?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I just hope to stay busy enough to keep the tools I have working.:thumbup:

I'm still in the market for a new chop saw. Thinking Makita or Bosch. Sorry, don't do tile.:whistling


----------



## Cwcoomer (Apr 20, 2011)

I saw an infomercial on a Rockwell versacut saw that looked pretty handy. 

If this is a "wish" list, anything by Festool would certainly be on it. 

And to top it off, trade in "white thunder" (my '03 express) for a nice crew cab with a '16 enclosed trailer behind it.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

T3 Razor Blade. 

Snap cutter either a sigma or Rubi So hard to choose.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike- said:


> Snap cutter either a sigma or Rubi So hard to choose.


If you wait, you might have a new option....coming soon :whistling


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I like the wet tent for wish list. Plus maybe new stand for my mk. It Got Bent in my shop.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

I want a dewalt table saw, a snap cutter, and 2" hammer drill,


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

bluebird5 said:


> a snap cutter


See post above! :thumbsup:


----------



## RiverMan (Oct 24, 2011)

I just want some Dewalt 18V batteries to keep my tools going!!! 

oh and maybe a pair of these 











and I'm bucking for a new circular saw too..


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

That hydro handle looks sweet beats the hard way, Im looking at a taking the plunge into the tuscan system, and the bosch gll3 80 laser.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> If you wait, you might have a new option....coming soon :whistling


Please elaborate??????


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

In a few short weeks there will be a snap cutter similar to the Sigma but (hopefully) in a bit lower price range. And Sigma owners, I said similar. I'm not assuming it will be better or even an equal. The jury is still out.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> In a few short weeks there will be a snap cutter similar to the Sigma but (hopefully) in a bit lower price range. And Sigma owners, I said similar. I'm not assuming it will be better or even an equal. The jury is still out.


Who makes it?


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I think this makes up my wish list as long as the wheels are included


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike- said:


> Who makes it?


Patience Daniel-san.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I want a new weber grill and a double barrel shotgun


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I just want ona-dem grout cleaning stations


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Hell I'm looking at outfitting a whole other rig. Looking to bring on a second crew for 2012. Probably will stick w/ the Dewalt tile saw, Makita variable speed grinder, standard other equipment.

What I'd really like to get my hands on is a Tomechanic Super Cut. Just cause I haven't talked to a single real person who has one and they look pretty bad ass.










Oh, and the Makita cordless multi-tool.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> I just want ona-dem grout cleaning stations


Those work OK w/ urethane? I kinda doubt it.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HandyHails said:


> Those work OK w/ urethane. I kinda doubt it.


This works great with urethane:










I have the epoxy-specific sponge and I have not found a better way for the initial clean.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Rub it in Angus.......
Its all Rich's, I mean, Raimondi's fault...


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

At Craigs job, we used the Pedalla with 1500 and PermaColor, worked great!
I'm interested to see how well it works with Urethane and id probably give Epoxy another try


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Patience Daniel-san.


Lol.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Mike- said:


> Snap cutter either a sigma or Rubi So hard to choose.


Ishii now has a flexible table or whatever it's called.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

ok i was looking at new snappers on youtube (thanks for getting my interst all peaked Angus) 
Now I may have another wish list item this could make some cool sets


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Dang, that thing makes a grinder look like a poor mans tool :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah, my grinder better not see that. It might not work so well next time....


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Thats one bad ass snap cutter. I got to try one out.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

wow thats sweet, how much one of those run


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I havent seen any where in the US. the UK has the cutter + the arch template for $1000 ish not including VAT-not sure if i would get that back will find out a lot more next week.
Here is some finished work someone posted on Face book 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.233507680029964.53841.233492576698141&type=3


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

http://www.montolit.com/


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Part of my list is completed... My wife brought the mail to me.

Wife: Do you know anyone from BC?
Me: uhhh
Wife: What the hell is a Chubby???
Me: :laughing::laughing: Jdub.... :laughing:

They were all taped as 1 unit so not only was the wife freaked out but I'm sure the mail man has some strange thoughts, as well


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> Part of my list is completed... My wife brought the mail to me.
> 
> Wife: Do you know anyone from BC?
> Me: uhhh
> ...


thats hilarious:clap:


----------

